# Need Music Suggestions for a Restaurant Playlist



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Hello all, I need some appropriate music suggestions, particularly from baby boomers and gen x'ers, to put in my restaurant playlist. Its a family friendly place however most of our customers are 40/50+. If you were going out to a meal, what kind of music would you like to hear? We're not a pub so we can't have anything too heavy.

Thanks! roud:


----------



## HeyJealousy (Aug 19, 2018)

Oh, man, I love these threads. I love compiling music playlists, for different occasions (wedding, restaurant, etc). Maybe because my music taste is fairly diverse and runs the gamut from country to punk to electronica, classic rock, dance, and everything in between.

First, I have a few questions though. Where do you live, or more important, where is the restaurant? Is it a liberal, cosmopolitan big city? Are you in some generic suburban town in the Midwestern US? Rural community in the South? Upscale modern suburb of Atlanta? Farming town in Iowa? Fishing town in Maine? Canada? UK? Give me an idea as to where this restaurant is (state, country, city) so I can narrow down the playlist options. If you live/work near NYC or LA or London, I can't recommend country-rock (of the soft variety) because it likely won't appeal to most of your customers. I can't recommend jazzy soft rock or R&B if you live/work in small-town West Virginia.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Funnily enough I just got fired today... They're going broke., they can't afford to keep me on... They are in a metro Australian area... I guess... I don't need this thread anymore but I guess people can just talk about what type of music they like hearing when they're out. Thank you for wanting to help though.


----------



## HeyJealousy (Aug 19, 2018)

Lemmy said:


> Funnily enough I just got fired today... They're going broke., they can't afford to keep me on... They are in a metro Australian area... I guess... I don't need this thread anymore but I guess people can just talk about what type of music they like hearing when they're out. Thank you for wanting to help though.


Oh, wow. Sorry, man. Talk about irony.

But if you ever need help with compiling a playlist in the future, I'll be here.


----------



## SharksFan99 (Oct 8, 2015)

Lemmy said:


> Funnily enough I just got fired today... They're going broke., they can't afford to keep me on... They are in a metro Australian area... I guess... I don't need this thread anymore but I guess people can just talk about what type of music they like hearing when they're out. Thank you for wanting to help though.


I'm really sorry to hear that.  Best of luck for the future.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Is there any specific genre that you are looking for or any era of music that you'd like to showcase?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I like to hear instrumental jazz when I go out to eat, especially if there are clarinets or some other wind instrument. I am sorry that you lost your job.


----------

